# Rod/Reel care after salt exposure



## BigTerp (May 10, 2018)

What should I be doing to my rod and reels after a day of fishing the surf to keep them in shape? I'll be using my Abu 5500 C3's paired with 7' Ugly Stik catfish rods. Not a typical surf setup, but it's what I have and will make them work for just fishing the wash for whiting, spot, puppy's, etc. These are my setups for chasing channel and flathead catfish on my local river and they'll be seeing the salt for the first time this September. I want to make sure I do what I need to do so come next year when I take them back out chasing catfish they aren't all corroded and otherwise screwed up. Just a gentle rinse with warm freshwater on both the rod and reels enough after an evening of fishing? Any sort of anti-corrosion spray I should consider spraying/wiping on my reels after they are rinsed? I use KVD Line and Lure on my freshwater spinning outfit and it's supposed to be anti-corrosive. But I've read about salt guys using everything from WD-40, which doesn't sound right to me, to CorrosionX. Once I get home from the beach should I tear apart each reel and give them a proper cleaning and re-lubing? Or will the rinsing after fishing each day be enough?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Unless they go under water on eat sand then a hose wash at the end of the day should be fine. 

After the visit when you're home would be the time to open the reels up and do the "proper" cleaning and lube job. I fish mostly salt so my gear gets cleaned and lubed at the first of the year then before they're put away for winter.

As far as WD-40 it displaces water so if the combos are lightly covered with it before going fishing it will help until the sand hits them.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## BigTerp (May 10, 2018)

jay b said:


> Unless they go under water on eat sand then a hose wash at the end of the day should be fine.
> 
> After the visit when you're home would be the time to open the reels up and do the "proper" cleaning and lube job. I fish mostly salt so my gear gets cleaned and lubed at the first of the year then before they're put away for winter.
> 
> As far as WD-40 it displaces water so if the combos are lightly covered with it before going fishing it will help until the sand hits them.


All makes sense. Thanks!!


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Careful with the WD40 it does displace water, but also cuts oil and grease.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Use low pressure with the water. A hose on full blast could push the salt into the reel.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I use PENN Rod and Reel cleaner than rinse with water , It neutralize's salt , if I don't have access to fresh water this is going to keep you gear protected .


----------



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

You’ve already heard some good advise. I’d also use caution with WD40, if you need to wipe down the metal my choice is CorrosionX. When using rods not designed for salt pay special attention to the guides, that thin plating begins to corrode fast


----------



## Markapuu (Jun 18, 2016)

I just use a light spray from the garden hose on the reel and up and down the length of the rod. I rinse off any lures, jighead's, etc that don't have stainless/saltwater grade hooks also. If a reel happens to get dunked or get sand all over it, I take it apart and give it a thorough cleaning.


----------



## BigTerp (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## equyst (Apr 8, 2018)

sub'd to this thread


----------



## stiab (Jul 3, 2015)

Don't use WD40 on your reels, it will make your line brittle. Use Reel Magic or the Penn product.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

stiab said:


> Don't use WD40 on your reels, it will make your line brittle. Use Reel Magic or the Penn product.


Is that with braid or mono?


----------



## stiab (Jul 3, 2015)

PierRat4Life said:


> Is that with braid or mono?


WD40 will ruin your mono. They make products especially for rod/reels that won't hurt your line, like Reel Magic and a similar Penn product. If you can't find those then use silicone spray, but not WD40.


----------



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

I bring a quart sized spray bottle with me. In the field i spray my rig down before heading back to my truck. Then i mist it again before heading home. I leave it in the bed to be wind-blown dry. Once home i shower in warm water with it and let it drip dry. I own 5dz rigs and no problems with any of them using this system. Pic are my favs next to my bed. Set my alarm & off i go!
View attachment 56959


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I rinse my reel with fresh water and then spray some reel magic on a towel and give a light wipe down on my reel. Never had a problem with corrosion on any of my reels. Once a year I break down my frequently used reels and strip all grease and then re lube.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a 1 gal. pump style garden sprayer I bring with me. When I get to the car I spray off my reels, Then give a better cleaning when I get back to the house.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I spray with Salt Away then freshwater rinse reel & guides. I used to wipe with corrosion x after every trip and tear down my reels once a year during the offseason for a complete rebuild but then I got lazy. I have penn battles that I have never torn down and are working fine years after initial purchase after significant surf use. My nicer reels (e.g. shimanos) that I use for artificials I will tear down occassionally. With a battle or a daiwa BG i wouldn't bother with anything more than a good rinse after every trip.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

All of my equipment is cheap stuff, but I still rinse after every use and tear it down and clean and lube it up after the trip or at least at the end of the season. I had a couple of small reels that didn't get used much last year so I neglected to tear them down in December, and they were all but locked up after using them the past week. An unexpected Puppy Drum on the smallest one really did a number on it, would barely turn and grinding gears. A little Reel Butter in the main bearing got them both running smooth again.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have never........and will not........use WD40 on any of my fishing rods or reels. At the end of each fishing day I use a soft sponge with dawn dish soap in warm water and wipe all my stuff down, then rinse...........not a spray.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I spray mine with Salt Away then rinse with warm water. After they dry I use 3in1 oil to wipe down reels.


----------



## Scuba Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

Never use WD40 on them. Never. For salt water usage i bring a spray bottle onsite with me & after a day of fishing i spray everything down before going home. At home i NEVER USE DIRECT PRESSURE ON MY RIGS, LIKE A GARDEN HOSE. That'll force the salt deeper. I take my rigs into the shower for a warm gentle rinsing. I spin, jig, plug & troll from my 2 boats & shoreline since the 70's. I currently own +70 rigs. Not 1 reel has ever gone in for servicing & some of my favorite rods has signs of UV but none have ever been re-wrapped.


----------

